

How to make an unprofitable Groupon campaign successful - elic
http://blog.eatmetrics.com/2010/10/5-tips-to-make-groupon-work/

======
dpapathanasiou
" _Although I am skeptical the Groupon user base is a highly desirable group
of customers, few people have actually made a convincing argument that shows
they don’t return in significant numbers._ "

It's probably better to use that as a starting point: i.e., assume Groupon
customers are _not_ the best demographic, and design the Groupon discount
accordingly (only a modest discount on a higher-priced good or service, e.g.).

~~~
elic
In most markets, the waitlist to run a Groupon promotion is so long that it's
tough for a business to dictate terms.

That is a good reason to run a promotion with a groupon-clone.

------
krtl
Great post guys. I have used Groupon many times and the places I revisit are
the ones that have excellent customer service.

I think an important factor to note is Deal Expiration date. Many businesses
only give customers 1-2 months to redeem a certificate, if you span this out
across a year you will save yourselves a lot of energy when the Groupon is
about to expire.

------
njohnw
There has been plenty of commentary and feedback about how businesses view
Groupon, but less about users. What is the prototypical Groupon user? A coupon
chasing cheapo or someone who is looking to try new places in their city?

------
flipp
Wow - "Groupon consultant" would be a pretty lucrative gig. Be the go between
between the small biz and Groupon, negotiate better terms, educate on best
practices, etc.

